# BMW Live & Internet working on 2013 F30



## chris9311 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello i have the same problem in my retrofit NBT after update service is download file 6KO in connected drive i have now bmw online but bluetooth thethering is missed , and now update service is grey ... i have try coding but nothing , i can try desactive connected drive or bmw online , is always present . i don't inderstand someone can help me ?


----------



## Deneyer (Aug 5, 2017)

I have a f34 328i from 2014 with nbt and connectdrive, remote services, sos, tele services and apps. I can tell you that coding this does NOTHING. If i go to connect drive bmw onlie it connects to connect drive telling me my options to what i can buy. And not the bmw online menu.


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

Not true! I FDL coded this stuff yesterday and I still do not have Internet. When I ask to update BMW Connected Drive I can see that it is connecting with my phone via tethering but no new apps are added.

This manual is probably not complete. I should probably code some more option via VO coding and also substitute for a while a VIN with 614 and 615 option to my HU NBT.

Is that right?



gaa1976 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just want to share with all of you the coding to get BMW Live & Internet working on F30.
> 
> ...


----------

